# A way to stop the 4g issues...



## MikeSpears (Jul 26, 2011)

I've figured out a way to get rid of the 4g issues. Stop complaining about them, and convince people to get 4g phones. This will work because the current networks are Frankensteined together and the fewer people on the 3g network, the sooner the frankenstining can go away and everything is switched to the GSM based network.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

It will take so much more than that.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

MikeSpears said:


> I've figured out a way to get rid of the 4g issues. Stop complaining about them, and convince people to get 4g phones. This will work because the current networks are Frankensteined together and the fewer people on the 3g network, the sooner the frankenstining can go away and everything is switched to the GSM based network.


agree with this i cant wait for full on 4g and no more cdma Frankenstein'ing


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

make your own 4g network?
make a bad a$$ 4g phone?
sell in big cities?
Profit?

:trollface:


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

none of that matters anyways until they roll out voice over LTE in the next couple of years anyways.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

It won't matter for the longest time. Have you ever fallen back to 1x? Doesn't happen often but still, it's still around. We'll have EVDO to fall back on when LTE advanced rolls out. We won't see GSM only VZW for a LONG time.


----------



## MikeSpears (Jul 26, 2011)

It will be interesting if sprint is having these same issues when they move to LTE...


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

MikeSpears said:


> It will be interesting if sprint is having these same issues when they move to LTE...


That's a good point. By the time they have phones available to he public we'll probably have 2nd Gen LTE radios which might help a lot. There's really a lot of factors in play here.


----------



## J_Dav1 (Sep 20, 2011)

Last I heard Verizon wants to kill the evdo and CDMA network by 2013.

Sent from my Transformer Prime That Is Taking Over the world


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I really don't like talking up Verizon cuz I think there's a lot more they could do for their long-term customers but lte speaks for its self. They really did knock it out of the park with this. Whenever I watch something on 3g I wanna smash this phone with a hammer then bury it. Then dig it up again to smash it again.lol

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

J_Dav1 said:


> Last I heard Verizon wants to kill the evdo and CDMA network by 2013.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime That Is Taking Over the world


You have a link? Because that's an entirely unrealistic goal, unless they full on switch to GSM/HSPA/LTE etc and give everyone new phones. (hint, they don't want to give everyone new phones.)


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> I really don't like talking up Verizon cuz I think there's a lot more they could do for their long-term customers but lte speaks for its self.


We could always have it worse. We could be on AT&T, lied to and told we have 4g when we really just have HSPA (3g) on steroids


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

yarly said:


> We could always have it worse. We could be on AT&T, lied to and told we have 4g when we really just have HSPA (3g) on steroids


In all fairness, at the time that Verizon launched LTE it wasn't 4G. They called it 4G long enough that the definition was changed. Now ATT has LTE in a few markets. And T-Mobile has HSPA+ that is blistering quick. 48Mbps isn't it? I wouldn't expect that in the real world but I bet performs similarly to LTE in its current state.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> . And T-Mobile has HSPA+ that is blistering quick. 48Mbps isn't it? I wouldn't expect that in the real world but I bet performs similarly to LTE in its current state.


As far as I know from friends on tmobile, it's nowhere close to that in actuality. Maybe what tmobile claims if you're standing next to the right tower in the right city.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

yarly said:


> As far as I know from friends on tmobile, it's nowhere close to that in actuality. Maybe what tmobile claims if you're standing next to the right tower in the right city.


There aren't many phones that are actually 42 or 48 or whatever Mbps phones are there? I know they first had 21 or 24 (half of the really fast one) first. Then again, T-Mobile doesn't even work where I live so I'm not the best source


----------



## Cbrehob (Dec 28, 2011)

TMobile's 4G is seriously a funny joke, it's on par with Verizon 3g at best.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Cbrehob said:


> TMobile's 4G is seriously a funny joke, it's on par with Verizon 3g at best.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


I beg to differ. Before I switched to verizon I had an N900 on tmobile and then a mytouch 4G that both had faster download speeds than what I get with my TB now on verizon, and consistently. Dunno if its just my location or what, but saying its on par with vzw 3G is a flat out false statement.

BTW, both T-Mobile phones were only 14.4 Mbps devices, not even the faster 21 or 42.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Dav1 (Sep 20, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> You have a link? Because that's an entirely unrealistic goal, unless they full on switch to GSM/HSPA/LTE etc and give everyone new phones. (hint, they don't want to give everyone new phones.)


Here's the link to a Droid life article where a Verizon official said they want to go all lte by 2013. Next year will probably mark the end of Verizon 3G phones. They will probably start getting ready to sell phones with only lte radios by early 2013. That should help battery life, only having one radio.

www.droid-life.com/2011/05/20/veriz...e+(droid+life)&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher

Edit: don't know why it won't post as a link, but there it is.

Sent from my Transformer Prime That Is Taking Over the world.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

J_Dav1 said:


> Here's the link to a Droid life article where a Verizon official said they want to go all lte by 2013. Next year will probably mark the end of Verizon 3G phones. They will probably start getting ready to sell phones with only lte radios by early 2013. That should help battery life, only having one radio.
> 
> www.droid-life.com/2011/05/20/verizon-looks-to-end-3g-service-go-all-4g-lte-by-2013/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+DroidLife+(droid+life)&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher
> 
> ...


They better hurry up and get LTE coverage everywhere and get voice working. But there is a problem I see in that article. It says that Verizon says they plan to have LTE coverage over 2/3 of the US by 2013 but also says they wan't to get rid of 3G the same year. So 1/3 of the US just won't be covered anymore? They may have thought it was possible then but with all these outages, I'm going to say it'll be more than a couple of years.


----------



## J_Dav1 (Sep 20, 2011)

It may not be to unreachable. I doubt outages will delay much, they will keep expanding. VoLTE has already been working on some phones in their innovation center, probably just waiting on coverage. But no one knows. They may change over some areas of the country before others as well. We should start seeing if they start concentrating coverage in certain areas soon.

Sent from my Transformer Prime That Is Taking Over the world.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

The only thing is if they plan on completely abandoning all their old 3GPP2 tech they need to have LTE coverage EVERYWHERE they have any kind of coverage now. I have no problem with this, if they can do it. It's really the best way to go about it since one of the true goals of LTE is to have an all IP based network.


----------



## J_Dav1 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hopefully they will get it done. I would love to buy a phone in December of next year with only an LTE Radio. 2nd generation, power sipping LTE Radio that is.

Sent from my Transformer Prime That Is Taking Over the world.


----------

